# Good times



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Pictures should say enough. Good times hunting with Dad! 81 and still hits his mark.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s great that you still get to hunt with your dad,I’m hungry now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 7, 2019)

Fantastic! Good eating for a long time with that harvest!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 7, 2019)

Now that's what I'm talking about! I'm with Troy, I'm hungry. I'll take this one. I'll send you address.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! I'm with Troy, I'm hungry. I'll take this one. I'll send you address.
> 
> View attachment 174987



That one has ghost pepper in it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 7, 2019)

Just eat VERY small bites! And be prepared when it comes out later!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 7, 2019)

Daughter and I just got done cutting up two front quarters of venison. She wants it for jerky, so 3lbs. is now soaking. The 5 lbs. of grizzle will meet the grinder tomorrow. Sad, 2 quarters and only 8 lbs. Well, 8 more than 2 days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2019)

That's too cool Rodney, glad you and your Dad are still getting out there together!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Congrats! Another successful year of hunting! Awesome you can share it with your Dad! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2019)

So good to see and hear about your time spent with your dad. Good times for sure. Nice buck! How big was the hog?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Day 2 of the smoking process. 16 lbs jerky on the schedule.



woodtickgreg said:


> So good to see and hear about your time spent with your dad. Good times for sure. Nice buck! How big was the hog?


Dads buck was a 4. Yr old 8 point. Hit him at the base of the skull crack skull wasn’t able to get a spread measurement.skull cracked in several places. It had one of those you could make the spread about what you wanted to. He did the same thing last year. Hog weighed about 130]

Mum

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2019)

That smoker is a beautiful thing!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Dang smart phone makes me feel stupid!!!!
Now I know how my parents felt about VCR’s

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2019)

Ooohhh nice!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, ours soaked last night and is curing now. I see the pieces just inside the door seem to have disappeared...?...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 8, 2019)

Smells delicious!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2019)

I guess I need to harvest another one and make jerky. The first one always goes to my best friend.


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! I'm with Troy, I'm hungry. I'll take this one. I'll send you address.
> 
> View attachment 174987


that was the one I wanted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2019)

We can share! C'mon down.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 8, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Smells delicious!



Sure does. Doing it in the house fills the air "fall". Wife won't eat it but likes the smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Even the swing set is happy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m going to have to make some jerky next wknd,you guys have me craving something smoked.


----------

